# flowerfields car show 4/11/10 - st james, ny



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

first car show of the year for me
lotsa walking & eye candy
many for sale....


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

*some mo...*


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

great pics thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome!!!!


----------

